# is there such a thing as fresh water eel



## sweet lu

i wante to add one to my piranha tank. i want a real eel but not a ropefish or an electric eel.is there a freshwater eel that kinda looks like a snowflake eel. or is there even an freshwater eel.thanks


----------



## newtoblackrhoms

whoa...i dont know! but you would think that your ps would look at that eel like it was a snake or a natural type of food source! probably would rip right into something like that!


----------



## sweet lu

i dont think they would. they are really nice to each other. and they are about 1" on average.


----------



## newtoblackrhoms

yeah ,there nice to each other ,because they shoal together,but maybe someone in here with much greater experiance could help you with this topic! :smile:


----------



## Black-Phoenix

sorry I can't think of any eel that would not eat your fish or be eaten by.......also beware the saposed freashwater moray eel.....there is suck a critter but it is VERY rare in the the pet trade and would be a VERY expensive experiment.


----------



## newtoblackrhoms

and , i have seen in lfs that they do carry eels ,freshwater that is, and they run around 100$ ,and from the ones that i had seen ,were submerged in sand!


----------



## thePACK

no such thing as a freshwater eel....there brackish..tho fishstores commonly sell them as freshwater.and at the moment your rbps are nice ..there small..but give them time(5-6v months)..they will become eatting machines..


----------



## newtoblackrhoms

i guess that pretty much sums up this topic!


----------



## sweet lu

what about a rope fish. are those dangerouse to my fish or just nothing at all. i kinda like the look of eels though. some are very ugly though. thanks for the help


----------



## thePACK

sweet lu said:


> what about a rope fish. are those dangerouse to my fish or just nothing at all. i kinda like the look of eels though. some are very ugly though. thanks for the help


 no they are not dangerous at all...but they will become another meal for your fish...if anything setup another tank and keep them in there...


----------



## Alexraptor

here in sweden we have a eal that is both salt and brack and freswater fish.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

I bought a eel that was labeled as a frsh water snowflake eel before. I had him in my P tank while they were babies. He lasted about a week till the destroyed him.


----------



## englishman

i catch eels in my local canal so they are fresh water eels


----------



## TimmyTeam

lamprey eel is freshwater but the suck on to fish.


----------



## armac

there are several freswater eels that are common, fire eel and tiretrack eels are two that come to mind. I had a fire eel that was about 20 inches long and very thick. Not good tankmates for p's though


----------



## Black-Phoenix

I belive that he is talking about Moray eels when he made that statment.....Is still pretty shure that there is examples of it out there i'll take a look......


----------



## Black-Phoenix

I knew there was one check out Gymnothorax polyuradon

more
not alot of infor on the speicies as they are very rarerly sean, and are almost always misidentified when they are.


----------



## Innes

OK I think I may be of some assistance here, there is no true freshwater eel, there are fish which look like eels which are in fact not true eels, there is also a fish with the common name "freshwater moray" and this is a moray, but it is not a freshwater fish, it is best suited to brackish waters, it can however survive in freshwater and usually they will starve themselves in freshwater, but it has happend that they survive and do well.

as for keeping them with your piranhas - its not going to work, unless your piranhas are really pacus, or your eel is not really an eel but a piranha, it might last a short while, possibly even a couple of months, but do not expect these fish to die of old age, also the entire time they are with each other you will have stressed piranhas and a stressed eel.

"Freshwater morays" sell in my LFS for £12

heres a handy link


----------



## Innes

armac said:


> there are several freswater eels that are common, fire eel and tiretrack eels are two that come to mind. I had a fire eel that was about 20 inches long and very thick. Not good tankmates for p's though


 these eels are not really eels, they are "spiney eels" of which there are several other varietys, I myself own a fire eel, a tyre-track eel and a peacock eel, but these are not true eels


----------



## o snap its eric

I would also like to add some eel hatch in fw then later move on to sw. Conger eel i think is like a prime example. They are mean as hell even at a small age. They would attack mekong and paroon sharks 10x bigger than them and the sharks are even scared of them. But i've read as they grow bigger they are more suited for sw/backerish waters. I was thinking about some a eel tank but hey... i have enough things to worry about.

Face it, piranhas are only meant to be with each other sometimes alone unless you have a huge tank. If your looking for virety then get something besides piranhas. Broaden your horizon, piranhas are not the only flesh eating fish out there.


----------



## Judazzz

Actually, there are freshwater eels, like the European eel (_Anguilla anguilla_) - the reason why some may not consider them true freshwater fish is because they reproduce in the sea: they swim from Europe, across the Atlantic, to the Sargasso Sea (near S. America - a *6000 kilometer* journey), and spawn. The larvae hitch a ride on the gulf stream, and return to their fresh water habitat in Europe.

They can get pretty big (females can reach 4 ft, males only 16"... :sad: ) and are carnivores and scavengers...

Some pics:



























___________________________________________

btw: there's also a true saltwater version of the eel, the Conger Eel (_Conger conger_), which can reach sizes up to 10 ft!

Some pics:


----------



## Innes

lol Judazzz - this is not a true eel, notice the fins


----------



## crazyklown89

That looks like a kiddy SH.


----------



## Judazzz

Innes said:


> lol Judazzz - this is not a true eel, notice the fins


Well, despite the fact that its called "Paling" or "_Aal_" in Dutch, and "_Aal_" in German, I guess I'm wrong then....


----------



## Black-Phoenix

Some True Eels can indeed have "fins"

American Eel

PHYLUM AND SUBPHYLUM - Chordata,

CLASS AND SUBCLASS - Osteichthyes,

ORDER AND SUBORDER - Anguilliformes,

FAMILY AND SUBFAMILY - Anguillidae,

GENUS AND SUBGENUS - Anguilla,

SPECIES AND SSP - rostrata,

SCIENTIFIC NAME - Anguilla rostrata

AUTHORITY - Lesueur 1817

Taxonomy information on order -Anguilliformes
Pelvic fins and skeleton absent; pectoral fins and girdle absent in some; pectoral fins, when present, at least midlateral in position or higher and skeleton lacking bony connection to skull (posttemporal absent); dorsal and anal fins confluent with caudal fin (caudal fin rayless or lost in some); scales usually absent or, if present, cycloid and embedded; body very elongate (eel-like); gill openings usually narrow; gill region elongate and gills displaced posteriorly; gill rakers absent; pyloric caeca absent; maxilla toothed, bordering mouth; the two pre-maxillae (rarely absent), the vomer (usually), and the ethmoid united into a single bone; branchiostegal rays 6-49; swim bladder present, duct usually present; oviducts absent; opisthotic, orbitosphenoid, mesocoracoid, gular plate, posttemporal, postcleithra, supramaxilla, and extrascapular bones absent; ossified symplectic absent (cartilaginous one present in Synaphobranchidae); hyomandibular united with quadrate; ribs present or absent.

Morays belong to the same order

The Group:

Morays are true eels (Order Anquilliformes) one of twenty some families, six-hundred plus species; as opposed to all the other so-called "eel-like" groups of fishes (e.g. wolf-eels that are actually blennies, family Anarrhichadidae spiny eels, Mastacembelidae; and many other non-true-eel groups that have many head lengths into body lengths appearance). Morays lack scales, caudal, pelvic and pectoral fins, instead locomoting with long, continuous dorsal and anal fins. Their scary-looking open-mouthedness is related to their possession of small, restricted gill openings without covers; they're breathing! Muraenids sport lateral line pores on their protruding heads, but not on the body. Think about this last characteristic. Makes sense for animals that spend most their time with just their head sticking out of cover.

There are twelve genera with about one hundred twenty described species of morays, about a dozen of which are regularly accessible to the hobby, with half of those being suitable. They're found worldwide in tropical to sub-tropical seas in shallow to moderate depths. According to Gonzales, in Hawaii they are the next most numerous reef animals after the wrasses, family Labridae.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

now infor on freash water morays

Now, when it comes to the identification of Eels, even trying to identify them by their scientific names can be confusing. With the cross referencing of the Nominal Species and Present Allocation names provided on the fishbase.org's List of Nominal Species of Muraenidae, we found this to be very helpful. Another valuable resource found here is the Synonyms category (located at the bottom of each Eel page under More Information). Click on this and it gives you a list of all the names associated with a particular species, providing a no or yes answer as to their validity. Under the Environment category on some of the Eels you'll also notice the word demersal used. So what the heck does that mean? We didn't know either, so we decided to look it up. It wasn't in our American Heritage Dictionary, nor could we find it on several computer thesauruses. Once again using the fishbase.org Glossary Search, we found it. Demersal: Sinking to or lying on the bottom; living on or near the bottom and feeding on benthic organisms. Ok, so what does benthic mean? Found that too. Benthic: Dwelling on, or relating to, the bottom of a body of water; living on the bottom of the ocean and feeding on benthic organisms. Now you know that simply, Eels are bottom-dwelling creatures.

finnaly I rips some of this info from the following 2 pages....give them a visit
1
2
3


----------



## sweet lu

thanks innes. i think i might get a tiretrack eel and a fire eel and keep them in a different tank all by themselves. i was just wondering if someone could put up a pick of a fire eel. i have seen a tire track eel before but it had fins. so can someone pput up a real tire and fire eel. are both of these brackish or are they salt. if they are salt i cant have them. i am not good with salt tanks. thanks for all the help .







i now know a whole lot more.


----------



## Judazzz

Black-Phoenix said:


> Some True Eels can indeed have "fins"
> 
> American Eel
> 
> PHYLUM AND SUBPHYLUM - Chordata,
> 
> CLASS AND SUBCLASS - Osteichthyes,
> 
> ORDER AND SUBORDER - Anguilliformes,
> 
> FAMILY AND SUBFAMILY - Anguillidae,
> 
> GENUS AND SUBGENUS - Anguilla,
> 
> SPECIES AND SSP - rostrata,
> 
> SCIENTIFIC NAME - Anguilla rostrata
> 
> AUTHORITY - Lesueur 1817
> 
> Taxonomy information on order -Anguilliformes
> Pelvic fins and skeleton absent; pectoral fins and girdle absent in some; pectoral fins, when present, at least midlateral in position or higher and skeleton lacking bony connection to skull (posttemporal absent); dorsal and anal fins confluent with caudal fin (caudal fin rayless or lost in some); scales usually absent or, if present, cycloid and embedded; body very elongate (eel-like); gill openings usually narrow; gill region elongate and gills displaced posteriorly; gill rakers absent; pyloric caeca absent; maxilla toothed, bordering mouth; the two pre-maxillae (rarely absent), the vomer (usually), and the ethmoid united into a single bone; branchiostegal rays 6-49; swim bladder present, duct usually present; oviducts absent; opisthotic, orbitosphenoid, mesocoracoid, gular plate, posttemporal, postcleithra, supramaxilla, and extrascapular bones absent; ossified symplectic absent (cartilaginous one present in Synaphobranchidae); hyomandibular united with quadrate; ribs present or absent.
> 
> Morays belong to the same order
> 
> The Group:
> 
> Morays are true eels (Order Anquilliformes) one of twenty some families, six-hundred plus species; as opposed to all the other so-called "eel-like" groups of fishes (e.g. wolf-eels that are actually blennies, family Anarrhichadidae spiny eels, Mastacembelidae; and many other non-true-eel groups that have many head lengths into body lengths appearance). Morays lack scales, caudal, pelvic and pectoral fins, instead locomoting with long, continuous dorsal and anal fins. Their scary-looking open-mouthedness is related to their possession of small, restricted gill openings without covers; they're breathing! Muraenids sport lateral line pores on their protruding heads, but not on the body. Think about this last characteristic. Makes sense for animals that spend most their time with just their head sticking out of cover.
> 
> There are twelve genera with about one hundred twenty described species of morays, about a dozen of which are regularly accessible to the hobby, with half of those being suitable. They're found worldwide in tropical to sub-tropical seas in shallow to moderate depths. According to Gonzales, in Hawaii they are the next most numerous reef animals after the wrasses, family Labridae.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> now infor on freash water morays
> 
> Now, when it comes to the identification of Eels, even trying to identify them by their scientific names can be confusing. With the cross referencing of the Nominal Species and Present Allocation names provided on the fishbase.org's List of Nominal Species of Muraenidae, we found this to be very helpful. Another valuable resource found here is the Synonyms category (located at the bottom of each Eel page under More Information). Click on this and it gives you a list of all the names associated with a particular species, providing a no or yes answer as to their validity. Under the Environment category on some of the Eels you'll also notice the word demersal used. So what the heck does that mean? We didn't know either, so we decided to look it up. It wasn't in our American Heritage Dictionary, nor could we find it on several computer thesauruses. Once again using the fishbase.org Glossary Search, we found it. Demersal: Sinking to or lying on the bottom; living on or near the bottom and feeding on benthic organisms. Ok, so what does benthic mean? Found that too. Benthic: Dwelling on, or relating to, the bottom of a body of water; living on the bottom of the ocean and feeding on benthic organisms. Now you know that simply, Eels are bottom-dwelling creatures.
> 
> finnaly I rips some of this info from the following 2 pages....give them a visit
> 1
> 2
> 3


 Well, if the American eel (Anguilla rostrata) is a true eel (Anguilliformes), that means the European eel (Anguilla anguilla) is also a member of the group of true eels...

Sorry Innes, I think you're the one who's incorrect


----------



## Innes

Judazzz said:


> Black-Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some True Eels can indeed have "fins"
> 
> American Eel
> 
> PHYLUM AND SUBPHYLUM - Chordata,
> 
> CLASS AND SUBCLASS - Osteichthyes,
> 
> ORDER AND SUBORDER - Anguilliformes,
> 
> FAMILY AND SUBFAMILY - Anguillidae,
> 
> GENUS AND SUBGENUS - Anguilla,
> 
> SPECIES AND SSP - rostrata,
> 
> SCIENTIFIC NAME - Anguilla rostrata
> 
> AUTHORITY - Lesueur 1817
> 
> Taxonomy information on order -Anguilliformes
> Pelvic fins and skeleton absent; pectoral fins and girdle absent in some; pectoral fins, when present, at least midlateral in position or higher and skeleton lacking bony connection to skull (posttemporal absent); dorsal and anal fins confluent with caudal fin (caudal fin rayless or lost in some); scales usually absent or, if present, cycloid and embedded; body very elongate *(eel-like)*; gill openings usually narrow; gill region elongate and gills displaced posteriorly; gill rakers absent; pyloric caeca absent; maxilla toothed, bordering mouth; the two pre-maxillae (rarely absent), the vomer (usually), and the ethmoid united into a single bone; branchiostegal rays 6-49; swim bladder present, duct usually present; oviducts absent; opisthotic, orbitosphenoid, mesocoracoid, gular plate, posttemporal, postcleithra, supramaxilla, and extrascapular bones absent; ossified symplectic absent (cartilaginous one present in Synaphobranchidae); hyomandibular united with quadrate; ribs present or absent.
> 
> *Morays belong to the same order*
> 
> The Group:
> 
> *Morays are true eels* (Order Anquilliformes) one of twenty some families, six-hundred plus species; *as opposed to all the other so-called "eel-like" groups of fishes(e.g. wolf-eels that are actually blennies, family Anarrhichadidae spiny eels, Mastacembelidae; and many other non-true-eel groups that have many head lengths into body lengths appearance). Morays lack scales, caudal, pelvic and pectoral fins, instead locomoting with long, continuous dorsal and anal fins.* Their scary-looking open-mouthedness is related to their possession of small, restricted gill openings without covers; they're breathing! Muraenids sport lateral line pores on their protruding heads, but not on the body. Think about this last characteristic. Makes sense for animals that spend most their time with just their head sticking out of cover.
> 
> There are twelve genera with about one hundred twenty described species of morays, about a dozen of which are regularly accessible to the hobby, with half of those being suitable. They're found worldwide in tropical to sub-tropical seas in shallow to moderate depths. According to Gonzales, in Hawaii they are the next most numerous reef animals after the wrasses, family Labridae.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> now infor on freash water morays
> 
> Now, when it comes to the identification of Eels, even trying to identify them by their scientific names can be confusing. With the cross referencing of the Nominal Species and Present Allocation names provided on the fishbase.org's List of Nominal Species of Muraenidae, we found this to be very helpful. Another valuable resource found here is the Synonyms category (located at the bottom of each Eel page under More Information). Click on this and it gives you a list of all the names associated with a particular species, providing a no or yes answer as to their validity. Under the Environment category on some of the Eels you'll also notice the word demersal used. So what the heck does that mean? We didn't know either, so we decided to look it up. It wasn't in our American Heritage Dictionary, nor could we find it on several computer thesauruses. Once again using the fishbase.org Glossary Search, we found it. Demersal: Sinking to or lying on the bottom; living on or near the bottom and feeding on benthic organisms. Ok, so what does benthic mean? Found that too. Benthic: Dwelling on, or relating to, the bottom of a body of water; living on the bottom of the ocean and feeding on benthic organisms. Now you know that simply, Eels are bottom-dwelling creatures.
> 
> finnaly I rips some of this info from the following 2 pages....give them a visit
> 1
> 2
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if the American eel (Anguilla rostrata) is a true eel (Anguilliformes), that means the European eel (Anguilla anguilla) is also a member of the group of true eels...
> 
> Sorry Innes, I think you're the one who's incorrect
Click to expand...

lol Judazzz, this information doesn't prove me wrong at all









as for tyre-track & fire eels, they are both freshwater, and not even brackish although can most likely survive in a brackish environment, I have mine in freshwater - no salt.









_mastacembelus erythrotaenia_ - Fire eel

heres a handy link
heres another handy link


----------



## englishman

so innes what are these eels called that i have been catching in the leeds&liverpool canal with my grandad for the last 10 years coz they sure look like eels


----------



## sweet lu

thanks for the links and the help innes. i have no clue what could be the eels over where you are englishman. isnt it to cold over in england for eels to even survive in. that is why i dont think piranhas would be able to live in florida becuase the water gets to be about 65 degrees all the time. and 75 at the warmest.


----------



## englishman

ive found what we catch link


----------



## Judazzz

englishman said:


> so innes what are these eels called that i have been catching in the leeds&liverpool canal with my grandad for the last 10 years coz they sure look like eels :rock:


 They are eels, members of the family of true eels (read the information Black-Phoenix provided - European eel = _Anguilla anguilla_ = member of the family of true eels: _Anquilliformes_).


----------



## Innes

Judazzz said:


> englishman said:
> 
> 
> 
> so innes what are these eels called that i have been catching in the leeds&liverpool canal with my grandad for the last 10 years coz they sure look like eels :rock:
> 
> 
> 
> They are eels, members of the family of true eels (read the information Black-Phoenix provided - European eel = _Anguilla anguilla_ = member of the family of true eels: _Anquilliformes_).
Click to expand...




> The term "eel" is widely used for many fish that are long and slender, but true eels (belonging to the order Anguilliformes) are distinguished from other eel-like fish by their lack of pectoral fins.


heres a handy link

I believe the eel you are linking about is in fact an eel like fish


----------



## Polypterus

It's an eel, Innes,

any fish in Anguilliformes is an eel, and really the only true ones,
eels do have fins,

depending on your definition of fish
the lamprey and hagfish are truly the only fish without paired fins.

Lampreys and Hagfish are really not fish, they are better said to be Jawless
crinates,

Lamprey are not eels, neither are Reedfish,
Reedfish are Polypteridae same as the Bichirs,
These fish are not in anyway an "Eel"

As you have all heard me say "Common names suck"
"eel" is frequently used for any elongate and slender fish,
Too much damn confusion results in vague generalizations,

In any case Piranaha and "Eels" do not mix, A nice good sized
Pacific lamprey though would definitly turn the tables in favor of the "Eel".


----------



## Innes

Polypterus said:


> It's an eel, Innes,


 GRRRRRR


----------



## englishman

yep the ones i catch are eels


----------



## Black-Phoenix

Pacific lamprey







get it away....aahhhhhhh....damn leech like critters







give me a snake...give me an Eel but for god sakes keep your damn leeches :nod:


----------



## Polypterus

Black-Phoenix said:


> Pacific lamprey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get it away....aahhhhhhh....damn leech like critters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> give me a snake...give me an Eel but for god sakes keep your damn leeches :nod:


I like my "leeches", :smile: I always find it interesting many have no
problem with a fish devoring another fish or animal, but if it is a Parasite, thats 
really repulsive, Parasites are much better predators than any so called
"Advanced" animal. They are superb examples of evolutionary sucess.

Totaly off topic, even my favorite the Lamprey,
and even further from eels.

I'm hoping to actually get some medicinal Leeches soon
(Hirudo medicinalis)

Check out this link
Leech link










Should be very interesting to play with these. 
Still trying to figure out how these will be fed, 
I guess I'm food till I find an alternative,






















Talk about giving too much to your animals.
I'm considering naming the first two, IRS and Parking violations.


----------



## Innes

lol ,your gunna feed your fish with yourself?


----------



## Guest

sweet lu said:


> i have no clue what could be the eels over where you are englishman. isnt it to cold over in england for eels to even survive in.


 Nope, not at all. It gets alot colder here in New Jersey and we have a tremendous population of American eels here.


----------



## sweet lu

i didnt think that eels could survie in new jersey because of coldness and dirtyness. i have know idea why any body would want leeches. that is just weird. dont they like burrow into the skin and live here. that is sick man







no offense or nothing :nod:


----------



## Black-Phoenix

"I'm considering naming the first two, IRS and Parking violations." lol thats funny as hell

I acctually watched a show on Discovery channel (were else right?)
and there was this resurch lab that fed them using Pig intestine filled with blood that they procurde from a local slaughter house......they kept it frozen (If I remember correctly) till they needed it then warmd it up and put it in the intestine....The intestine should be easy to get even if it needed to be spesial orders as tons of people make there own sausage and frand useing natural caseings...The show also said they needed to be feed infrequently.

Yeah medically speeking leeches are awsome.....and my profession (carpenter/ general contractor) makes it very possable that I may need to use them some day to keep blood flowing to a reatache digit....


----------



## Polypterus

Innes said:


> lol ,your gunna feed your fish with yourself?


 If I have to Innes I would do that for my fish or Leeches.

I've seen various methods Black-phenoix, on feeding these,
in fact I was looking at these and culturing techniques around them, for
Lampery ideas, thats how I came to be interested in them

The blood sausage Idea may be used for both, I'm still working
out water pollution issues when it comes to lamprey,
I have serious doubts it will work for them.


----------



## Innes

cant you simply add some flesh to the tank?


----------



## sweet lu

Innes said:


> cant you simply add some flesh to the tank?


 yep your hand :rasp:


----------



## Black-Phoenix

"cant you simply add some flesh to the tank?"

there are indeed carion eating leeches, but i donno If the medisanal ones will scavange.....Dunno about lamps eather. do lamprys eat flesh or plasma?


----------



## Polypterus

Black-Phoenix said:


> "cant you simply add some flesh to the tank?"
> 
> there are indeed carion eating leeches, but i donno If the medisanal ones will scavange.....Dunno about lamps eather. do lamprys eat flesh or plasma?


 Both but mostly, blood and plasma for the parasitics


----------



## johkie

Piranhas, although "tropical fish", have survived in ponds no more than 5 feet deep in below zero weather extending over a period over 2 1/2 months long.

there is a pond surrounded by metal sidding with a small island in it for ducks where me and my friend catch 75 turtles every year because they just kepp increasing in number unable to leave.

Anyway, last week my friend went and caught a 6 pound piranha and a 2 1/2 foot snapping turtle.

The turtle was know surprise to us but the fish was!

It apperead to be burying itself in the mud.
Do you think it might of been laying eggs?

He caught it with a net and we thought about keeping it as a pet (not knowing what it was) but 2 days after living in the stock tank the fishes 1 hour experience in this world called "air" finally caught up to him and he died







.


----------



## acestro

um..... welcome.

You went a little (a lot) off topic there (and dug up a 1-year old thread) but you also seem to be telling a little bit of a "fish tale".



> Piranhas, although "tropical fish", have survived in ponds no more than 5 feet deep in below zero weather extending over a period over 2 1/2 months long.


Please back that up and give pics and location of this 6 pound piranha.

btw, I don't know how I missed this thread a year ago but it was a good one!


----------



## lemmywinks

wow..... this is old









and why would you post that statemwnt in this thread?









and also, I need pics of this so called 6 pound piranha to beleive that you cought it...


----------



## MR.FREEZ




----------



## DC2RJUN

Maybe it was a pacu the locals here in socal think that pacus are piranahs when they catch them. I just laugh and go along with it.


----------



## Gumby

Yes, there are true fresh water eels. The Asian Swamp Eel is the first one that comes to mind.

http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&lr=&...bus&btnG=Search

There's some pics of it.

Now to address the idea of keeping an eel with piranhas. Worst idea ever. Any bottom dwelling eel looking fish will be dead within 2 days in a Piranha tank, I garuntee it. I know this because I've tried it twice. The only way you MIGHT be able to get away with it is with a sand bottom for the eel to hide in. Even then, I think the prianhas will tear it to pieces.


----------

